# Cutest Baby Tortoise Contest!!!!!



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok lets see who has the cutest baby tortoise. I'm convinced my baby desert tortoise is the cutest tortoise I have ever seen and would like to see if anyone has a cuter tortoise. Just go to the link and check him out for yourself.



http://s1192.photobucket.com/albums/aa336/eweezyfosheezy/


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh and his name is Little Leeroy!!!


----------



## coreyc (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry I think Katie & Chuck are the cutest.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 14, 2010)

aww so cute and its nearly as cute as mine lol


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Oct 14, 2010)

Mr. Miagi is the cutest baby!


----------



## zoogrl (Oct 14, 2010)

What cute babies!! I'll add some pics of Betty White, my russian tortoise. I love all the baby pics!




[/img]






[/img]






[/img]


----------



## tobibaby (Oct 14, 2010)

hi all, 

so far they are all cute but i have to say Tobi is the best looking tort...


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2010)

I HATE to contradict...... but Baby Emmie has you all beat! Hands down!!


----------



## hali (Oct 14, 2010)

owww they are all sooooo cute


----------



## sara (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh c'mon now, has there ever been a "not cute" baby tort? Every single one is adoreable. Now how about the "strangest looking" tort contest? But then agian , even they would be cute in a "special" kind of way! I love em all!!


----------



## chadk (Oct 14, 2010)

My little redfoots are THE cutest 

http://tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Redfoot-Hatchling-Pics


----------



## Candy (Oct 14, 2010)

Step aside people, did you forget about Ruby and Eddie? Look at these little faces and the colors on them. 





















Got it!







Truly all of the pictures that I've seen are all the cutest babies. How could you not love a baby?


----------



## terrypin (Oct 14, 2010)

hi folks.this is one of my hatchling algerian testudo graeca graeca who is just moments from the egg and all shiny and new even the egg tooth is visible.
http://www.tortoise-island.co.uk/resources/17.jpg
terry


----------



## harris (Oct 14, 2010)

What a great contest! They're all beautiful but Mr Miagi and the 2nd shot of Betty white are just killin me!


----------



## DeanS (Oct 14, 2010)

All very cute babies...but not as cute as Snowflake was prior to her mishap with Eggroll...she's still my baby, but I'll NEVER forget how beautiful she was the day I brought her home.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't even have to say anything...





















(I do however have to admit that the second picture of Betty White is freaking ADORABLE!)


----------



## Neil (Oct 14, 2010)

BEAUTY full !! .. :-D


----------



## terryo (Oct 14, 2010)

They are all so cute, I could never pick one. So's here's some pictures of Lil' Solo.


----------

